# water temp for discus



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

some will tell you its a must. but its not.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Discus do need higher temps than most fish species but they can do fine in the mid 80's and there are lists out there of compatable fish and plant species. Some plant sellers offer a discus package of plants that do well at higher temps so it is no secret what species to pick and there are many discus planted tanks to look at online to get ideas for your scape.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

they dont need it... their owners want them to have it so they can grow great big bragging rights.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Ideal discus temps depend on the size/age of the discus - Juvies under 4" do better around 86 F, whereas larger, more mature discus are fine @ 84, or even as low as 82.
You wanted to see an example -
Here's my 75 gal planted discus tank -constant @ 84F - 1st set of pics were taken several months ago when the plants were relatively small and had only been in the tank for a couple of months - no CO2. 
2nd set of pics are more recent, with plant care limited to Excel & Flourish C.S. dosing, along with root tab ferts.

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/2tanks


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Bleher 1996a: no discus are found in waters with temperatures above about 83 degrees fahrenheit, and more like 77 to 81 degrees

mine do fine at 75 - 76


Bleher 1995b: discus hide during the daytime in deeper waters, about 10 to 15 feet below the surface

so its really in the mid - high 80's that deep? doubtful.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks all I keep my tank at 80 now and its just a tetra tank wanted to get everything right before goin on to more $ fish. the plant mix i have is doing great and i hate to change it sounds like 80 would be ok for the fish and i know its good for the plants i have now


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> Bleher 1996a: no discus are found in waters with temperatures above about 83 degrees fahrenheit, and more like 77 to 81 degrees
> 
> mine do fine at 75 - 76
> 
> ...


Beg to differ, nonconductive.

You're mentioning portions of Bleher's writings interpretively and perhaps somewhat out of context, imo.
I've gone through his writings, (as well as those of several other Amazonian discus experts), and Bleher does state that Discus will not readily tolerate temps below approx. 26 C (79F) for extended periods of time, and if so, will become stressed, disease susceptible, and eventually perish.
Rio ***** temps are recorded to be seldom below 80 F, and many tributaries of the Amazon where discus thrive have a temp range of 79 F to 93 F, more or less year round - average 84 F - and even the lower levels of the (albeit shallow) breeding grounds seldom experience temps below 80F.
I lived in Singapore for several years, and visited many discus breeding/raising farms there and in Malaysia & Thailand, (some of the best in the world, I might add) where temps seldom dropped below 82 F, day & night, year-round, and were mainly in the 86 degree range (without any heating of course).
Yours do fine @ 75-76 F - good for you - you're in a very miniscule minority.
I wish you luck over time.
As for you Bruce, my advice would be to to maintain discus temp of no less than 82 F on a regular basis in your tank..
I urge you to do some research on simplydiscus.com to confirm what I'm saying.
That's my .02


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

mine dont eat alot if the temp is low, or at all.i once had the heater unplugged and noticed food leftover. if they dont eat, they dont thrive or produce.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

when my tank had discus, I have the temp in the mid to high 80's. When they got sick I raised the temp to 92


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I currently have some Discus in a planted tank. They have been doing great at 86 degrees. The cardinals, rummynose & panda cories have also been doing great. I have been able to grow swords, vals and some java fern. I don't really use much as far as ferts. But, I do have a basic CO2 system on there. There have been a couple of times that the Discus have paired off and spawned, but the eggs didn't survive very long. I feed twice a day, as in a community tanks. But, frequent water changes are a must.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

I guess the best thing to do would be to get the tank set up planted and cycled set it 82 and work with what plants i like the danger i see is seems all the warm plants 82 and above are sords and slow growing plants could be an invitation for BBA


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah Bruce, you can keep your discus tank above 82 (to 84-5 if you wish) and not have a problem with swords and other slow-growing plants doing well, and not invite BBA, if you use a modicum of suitable ferts, CO2 or Excel, and have a good maintenance/cleansing regime for your tank and filters. It's really not difficult.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I used RO/DI water too!


----------

